# Critique my TWH!



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Step one, get rid of the barb wire. 
Hey you asked for a critique,


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Impossible to critique a horse with just one, badly taken photo.


----------



## Brittanybrewski (Dec 1, 2011)

Joe4d said:


> Step one, get rid of the barb wire.
> Hey you asked for a critique,


 
That I did. And I knew this was coming.
Everyone has their own opinion about fences


----------



## Brittanybrewski (Dec 1, 2011)

Speed Racer said:


> Impossible to critique a horse with just one, badly taken photo.


 
I didnt realize it had to be a side photo when I posted it. I tried to delete it but I guess it didnt go through. I will try again.


----------



## Brittanybrewski (Dec 1, 2011)

Okay well it wont delete. So everyone ignore this post!
And my badly taken photo


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

She has the elegance I always admired in twh.


----------



## MajorSealstheDeal (Jan 4, 2011)

She is a looker, and I guess this is the confo section, but in my opinion, as a TWH rider, I would want to see a vid or pics of her gaiting to critique.


----------



## Brittanybrewski (Dec 1, 2011)

Saddlebag said:


> She has the elegance I always admired in twh.


Thank you very much 



MajorSealstheDeal said:


> She is a looker, and I guess this is the confo section, but in my opinion, as a TWH rider, I would want to see a vid or pics of her gaiting to critique.


I tried to take this picture off but it will not allow me too for some reason :/

I will deffinitely post some videos though


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

You can't delete posts that you have made, and you can only edit for a certain amount of time. 

Good link on how to take conformation pictures. - http://www.horseforum.com/horse-conformation-critique/how-take-good-conformation-photos-103033/


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

You can keep adding more pics though. She seems to have a standard bred type neck to her. maybe just the angle. She does look like the newer style thinner bodied type walker.


----------

